# Exhaust Cam Position Sensor Check Engine Light On



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi
Dear All
I have 2010 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8 with 82 thousand kilometers driven. Recently check engine light on and when taken to the mechanic to check they clear the code and check engine light went off. After a week while driving the check engine light turn on again with the same code, this time the mechanic opens the sensor to clean it properly and fix back again with clear codes and check engine off. After a week the same issue happened again check engine light on and the code is exhaust cam position also, this time mechanic changes the sensor and same scenario check engine light off then after a while on again. We changed the sensor assuming maybe the new sensor is defective so we change to another new sensor and the same issue repeat. Now we are completely lost and we don't know how to solve the problem especially that car run very smooth no weird sounds not rough and engine start very smooth no issues at all while driving no problems with gearbox, everything runs smooth and quiet but check engine light on and when scan using the scanner it says exhaust cam position.

as I read that it might be due to the following reasons:

Dirty engine oil
Exhaust camshaft
Pulley
ECU (But for ECU usually there are signs like difficult to start engine, rough engine, check light on with many of codes, electric and electronic problems but all those signs I don't have)

Did anyone come across this problem before?
Can anyone advise what to do?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

P0013 code? 

Make sure you replaced the exhaust sensor and not the intake. 

Besides the sensor it could be the wiring or connector. Tracing for proper grounds and current and resistance and no short to grounds or open broken wires.

One of the most common issues also is the actual vvt solenoid. Variable valve timing. There is an intake and exhaust one of these too. Not changing oil properly and on time will ruin these. Picture attached. 

Also but less likely is timing internally. The camshaft actuator foe the exhaust side could have came out of time.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> P0013 code?
> 
> Make sure you replaced the exhaust sensor and not the intake.
> 
> ...


The code is P0365
can apply same method??


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

That code narrows it down. 

Any type of repairs to body? Any recent welding? If engine became magnetized the reluctor or camshaft actuator may have become magnetized or the head itself. 

Start with checking resistance in wiring.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> That code narrows it down.
> 
> Any type of repairs to body? Any recent welding? If engine became magnetized the reluctor or camshaft actuator may have become magnetized or the head itself.
> 
> ...


Well, I just changed the following items:

Timing belt set.
Water pump
Thermostat
Spark plugs
Air filter
Cabin filter
Exhaust camshaft position sensor
V-Belts
That's all, but the P0365 code was given before I do this service thats why I changed the sensor but still the same issue and check engine light on.
and there was no bodywork have been done at all.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Well, I just changed the following items:
> 
> Timing belt set.
> Water pump
> ...


Ok, so test the wiring to the pcm/ecm for any breaks or short short to grounds and proper wave length signal from sensor. or an ECM issue.

The only other issue could be the camshaft position actuator on the exhaust sprocket moved/shifted, or failed or damaged in some way.

Also the crankshaft reluctor may, just may cause this code also but that's on the transmission side. 

I'd start by tracing all wires to sensor. Then looking at adjuster on sprocket id no issues with wiring or ECM. 

Ok I'm crashing for the night.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Ok, so test the wiring to the pcm/ecm for any breaks or short short to grounds and proper wave length signal from sensor. or an ECM issue.
> 
> The only other issue could be the camshaft position actuator on the exhaust sprocket moved/shifted, or failed or damaged in some way.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I forwarded your information to my mechanic and hopefully he will solve the problem.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Ok, so test the wiring to the pcm/ecm for any breaks or short short to grounds and proper wave length signal from sensor. or an ECM issue.
> 
> The only other issue could be the camshaft position actuator on the exhaust sprocket moved/shifted, or failed or damaged in some way.
> 
> ...


We checked all the wires and everything is in order. The mechanic suspects either the camshaft or pully. Does it make sense? Can camshaft be the reason to give this code P0365??


----------

